# Anyone Here Still In Palermo?



## scubachef (Nov 12, 2014)

I saw some old posts from about a year ago on some people in Palermo. Are any of you still here?

I'm Filipino-American, my family and I run some Italian restaurants. I'm here for a few months, getting some culinary experience to bring back to our business. I don't speak much Italian at all and it would be nice to meet some interesting English speakers while here. Maybe learn a thing or two from other people's experiences here.

Here's to hoping there's still a few of you guys out there.


Paolo


----------

